# Tricky question please help! Have you previously lived in a country outside the UK?



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

Greetings,

Come across this tricky question. this is for Further Leave to Remain extension 1.

*Have you previously lived in a country outside the UK including your country of birth?*

Is this asking the time since I been granted my first Spouse Visa back in 2017? or is asking from the moment I was born till now?

I put the answer : Yes

Country you lived in : Malaysia
Date you lived there from : I put my date of birth
Date you lived there to : I put the date on my first arrival since I granted the Visa
Reason you lived there : I was born and raised in Malaysia.

Is this correct? and do I need to provide any evidence to support this question?


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

iguanaking10 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Come across this tricky question. this is for Further Leave to Remain extension 1.
> 
> ...


What you've written is fine - I wrote 'Place of Birth' for reason, but used the same logic regarding dates.


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

hippoman said:


> What you've written is fine - I wrote 'Place of Birth' for reason, but used the same logic regarding dates.


Thank you for your answer.


----------

